# STOLEN, Romany Kismet Piebald Miniature Shetland Mare



## Romany34 (15 November 2009)

Over the weekend of 31st. October to 1st. of November one of my infoal mares called Kismet went missing. 
She is a ten year old piebald but mainly black. 
I have Kismets son and daughter so would be able to obtain DNA samples, if she is found. 
She was taken from a field (a fence post was broken as there is no gate) next to the road on the Staffordshire/Cheshire border in Mow Cop, near Congleton. 
We miss her very much and are very concerned for her welfare. If you have any information please contact us.
Graham Hughes and Family
Romany Shetland Pony Stud
01782 512602 or 07791118103 [image]http://www.shetlandponyweb.com/[/image]  romany34@tiscali.co.uk *STOLEN*


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (15 November 2009)

i saw this on ebay, poor pony, hope you find her soon!!


----------



## Romany34 (15 November 2009)

Thank you for adding kismet's photo, I wasn't sure how to do it.


----------



## V1NN (15 November 2009)

Awww bless her i hope she is found safe and well soon x


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 November 2009)

Hope you find her soon.


----------



## lily1 (17 November 2009)

fingers crossed for her safe return


----------



## Equestrian92 (17 November 2009)

Be positive, I cant imagine what your going through but my thoughts are with you, x


----------



## Tinseltoes (18 November 2009)

Any news yet?????


----------



## Romany34 (24 November 2009)

No news of Kismet yet. It's like she has disappeared off the face of the earth. The family are devastated. We keep adding her to websites (here and in Ireland, Belgium and Holland) hoping that someone will recognise her.


----------



## Katiecake (18 November 2010)

I know this is an old thread but did you ever find Kismet? So sad reading through these and not knowing the outcomes. Hope she's back with you x


----------



## Cuffey (18 November 2010)

No Romany Kismet is still missing on Stolen Horse Register


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 November 2010)

Awww how sad,hope she is found soon.


----------



## Romany34 (15 March 2017)

Just to let people know, we never got Kismet back.


----------



## Tyssandi (15 March 2017)

awwww  so sorry live in hope that one day she will come home


----------

